# I'm always alone in my field trip class



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there anyone else who's alone? Perhaps you could try to strike up conversation with them? 

I wish I could be more help. :/ I'd totally stick with you if I were in your class!


----------

